# Protective Padded / Cusioned Cover for Seagate Backup Plus Slim



## ayush_chh (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I bought a Seagate External HDD (1 TB Backup Plus slim) last week. I need your help in suggesting a Cover for it. I am looking for a *slip in cover*, which opens only from 1 side so that i don't have to take the HDD out every-time i want to use it. 

I liked this one but then there is no space for keeping my cable i guess..and its also open from all sides 

Leaf Case for Portable Hard Disk - Leaf: Flipkart.com

this is the sort of thing i am looking for ( only better quality..looks cheap from pic)

Saco Portable Hard Disk Sleeve: Amazon.in: Electronics

I do *not* want *Hard case*.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks
Ayush


PS: sorry if this is posted in wrong section, i was not sure.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 3, 2014)

Just to update...i went ahead with Soco and it was worth it 

Saco Portable Hard Disk Sleeve: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------

